# Vape Gear And Airports



## zaVaper (21/5/14)

I'm flying down to CT soon and wondered if anyone has experienced any issues when flying domestic with mods, batteries and juice?


----------



## crack2483 (21/5/14)

Was also wondering about this. How do explain to security what your nemesis mod is without looking like a terrorist? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (21/5/14)

I fly locally almost weekly and have never had an issue - I pack everything in my carry on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/5/14)

Just remember to disconnect clearo's and store up right as the air pressure change during the flight can result in leakage.


----------



## andro (21/5/14)

Same as above . Never had an issue nationally or internationally


----------



## Riaz (21/5/14)

vaalboy said:


> I fly locally almost weekly and have never had an issue - I pack everything in my carry on.


do you vape in the plane?

if so, how do you get it out of the carry bag without looking like a terrorist?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

zaVaper said:


> I'm flying down to CT soon and wondered if anyone has experienced any issues when flying domestic with mods, batteries and juice?



Im also wondering  Have quite a bit of gear to cart with us this weekend


----------



## zaVaper (21/5/14)

Thanks for the feedback!
I'm flying down tomorrow morning, if I have any issues I will report back, else I will be enjoying vaping down in the Cape.

On a side note, I kind of think that vapor production should benefit from the the extra humidity that the coast offers.

The theory goes something like this, the VG and PG are humectant, so they attract water, that's one of the reasons you drink more water when vaping, so the presence of more humidity should equate to slightly better vapour production.


----------



## Tom (21/5/14)

zaVaper said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> I'm flying down tomorrow morning, if I have any issues I will report back, else I will be enjoying vaping down in the Cape.
> 
> On a side note, I kind of think that vapor production should benefit from the the extra humidity that the coast offers.
> ...


makes sense then for cloud chasing @Cape vaping supplies 

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (21/5/14)

Yip, just have it in your carry on - so you can explain if asked. Have gone to many countries and only in Australia did they ask about it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Joey786 (21/5/14)

U ever wondered about the mod that looks like a grenade!
How do u explain that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/14)

@zaVaper Come up to Tzaneen in the summer if you're after humidity, here your vape clouds might actually produce lightning

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (21/5/14)

Joey786 said:


> U ever wondered about the mod that looks like a grenade!
> How do u explain that


i must admit, i laughed out loud when i was picturing someone trying to explain to airport security that their coolfire is actually just a battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joey786 (21/5/14)

Yeah push the button n smoke comes out... risk even worst


----------



## RoSsIkId (21/5/14)

I kinda think to myself everytime i push the button in my mvp its like detonation remote


----------



## capetocuba (21/5/14)

I have been vaping on planes since I started. I do it surreptitiously and blow into my shirt  ... never been taken to task yet. Also no problem getting vape gear in hand luggage onto plane ever.


----------



## Jase (21/5/14)

I was questioned only at a domestics in Gabon. It took some explaining in my broken french. I know Emirates specifically mention no E-cigarettes during their safety briefing and I think BA does too.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (21/5/14)

Jase said:


> I was questioned only at a domestics in Gabon. It took some explaining in my broken french. I know Emirates specifically mention no E-cigarettes during their safety briefing and I think BA does too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


You mean vaping, not carrying?


----------



## Jase (21/5/14)

Carrying, I was stopped in the restaurant at the same airport when I took out my eVo and told no smoking in this section.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (21/5/14)

Jase said:


> Carrying, I was stopped in the restaurant at the same airport when I took out my eVo and told no smoking in this section.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


So you cannot have vaping gear in your baggage at all on BA and Emirates?


----------



## Jase (21/5/14)

No, you can carry it just like a pack of stinkys just not vape it. Sorry if I was unclear. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (22/5/14)

capetocuba said:


> I have been vaping on planes since I started. I do it surreptitiously and blow into my shirt  ... never been taken to task yet. Also no problem getting vape gear in hand luggage onto plane ever.


do you vape in your seat or go to the loo?


----------



## capetocuba (22/5/14)

Riaz said:


> do you vape in your seat or go to the loo?



I vape hard in the loo & softly in my seat

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (22/5/14)

capetocuba said:


> I vape hard in the loo & softly in my seat


+1

Reactions: Like 1


----------

